# You Cant be Kels, Im a Rock Star..



## Kels823 (Aug 1, 2006)

Whew, its about time… I need something SOLID that Im forced to look at everyday to hold myself accountable.  Im not strong enuf to post my weight yet but I will be.. Im not doing this for comments, feedback or fishing for compliments. Im writing this for myself. So sometimes I may not make sense. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ill add to this as I find what works or what doesn’t work. 


Goals

To decrease overall body fat 
To alter body composition 
To feel confident and sexy 
To feel comfortable in my own skin 

Guidelines

No eating after 8p (at the most, a bowl of cereal. Preferably fruit or tuna.) 
Limit carb intake. If you must eat carbs, mix it up w/ a protein 
Be active for at least 30 minutes each day 
Drink at least 1 gallon of water each day 
Eat no more than 4 hours apart 
If you MUST eat candy, only Twizzlers, Junior Mints or 3 Musketeers 
For butt – Donkey kicks, 4 sets of 20 each leg 
Weigh in every Saturday morning (no more, no less) 
No Fast Food – Cook meals beforehand to avoid temptation.


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tuesday, August 01, 2006



Positives
So far Ive had 2.5 liters of water, ate a good breakfast and packed my lunch. Going rollerblading this evening.

Negatives
Due to lack of preparation, I hit the vending machine for Chilli Fritos and a Snickers.  

Plan of Action
Make sure that I always keep myself armed w/ healthy snacks (must hit grocery store this weekend). Go for a walk to relieve frustration from work.


----------



## Julie (Aug 1, 2006)

Congrats on getting started. Owning up to my number was the hardest for me too. I never told anyone until October of last year. It sounds like u have a really good realistic actionplan. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Wattage (Aug 1, 2006)

Being armed with healthy snacks is seriously one of the best defences you can have. I always tote around a water bottle, a piece of fruit and a granola bar or some mixed nuts. Great when you are in a jam or stuck in traffic. 

Congrats, Kels. I am excited for you!!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck, hun! You've got a great plan =]


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thank you guys!! I gotta hit the grocery store so Im compiling my list right now.. Gonna try to cut out alot of my carbs (except complex carbs). Im a big pasta girl.. but Im thinking pasta isnt my friend. I dont like generalized diets where everyone doesnt eat one particular thing.. but I went off carbs for about 10 days (this was a few months ago) and dropped like 9lbs.. I dont expect that now but I think I would do well w/o so many carbs in my life.. *sniff*.. goodbye Cinnamon Toast Crunch.. *sniff*..


----------



## JULIA (Aug 1, 2006)

Pasta with Three-Herb Pesto 
Provided by: Cooking Light magazine 
"A mixture of different pasta shapes adds visual interest and texture to this meatless main dish." Original recipe yield: 6 servings. 

INGREDIENTS: 
3 cups fresh basil leaves 
1/2 cup fresh parsley sprigs 
1/4 cup fresh oregano leaves 
2 tablespoons pine nuts, toasted 
1 tablespoon freshly grated Parmesan cheese 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
4 cloves garlic 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
8 cups mixed hot whole-wheat cooked pasta (such as farfalle, penne, and shells) 

DIRECTIONS: 
Place first 7 ingredients in a food processor; process until smooth. With processor on, slowly pour oil through food chute; process until well-blended. Toss with pasta.

I found this. It calls for whole wheat pasta. I believe that is okay for you. =]


----------



## Wattage (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 
_Pasta with Three-Herb Pesto 
Provided by: Cooking Light magazine 
"A mixture of different pasta shapes adds visual interest and texture to this meatless main dish." Original recipe yield: 6 servings. 

INGREDIENTS: 
3 cups fresh basil leaves 
1/2 cup fresh parsley sprigs 
1/4 cup fresh oregano leaves 
2 tablespoons pine nuts, toasted 
1 tablespoon freshly grated Parmesan cheese 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
4 cloves garlic 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
8 cups mixed hot whole-wheat cooked pasta (such as farfalle, penne, and shells) 

DIRECTIONS: 
Place first 7 ingredients in a food processor; process until smooth. With processor on, slowly pour oil through food chute; process until well-blended. Toss with pasta.

I found this. It calls for whole wheat pasta. I believe that is okay for you. =]_

 
Copied into our recipes section


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 1, 2006)

You absolutely rock.


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 2, 2006)

Wednesday, August 2, 2006

Positives
Ate brekkie yet again, but it was a crap brekkie. Going to market tomorrow to remedy that. Gotta find good brekkie ideas.. Packed lunch again, will drink tea to curb hunger before lunch.

Negatives
Last nite while on phone w/ SO, I ate like 6 mini biscuits w/ strawberry preserves... And I didnt workout this morning. 

Plan of Action
Going to grocery store tomorrow evening to stock up on easy, healthy food. Looking online here and elsewhere for recipes, ideas, etc.

Personal Notes
Im trying to hard to get settled into my new place.. Trying to get organized which I think will assist w/ overeating - I eat out of frustration and annoyance (I think). Need more workout clothes, need motivation. I was supposed to kickbox last nite but wound up talking to SO for 3 hrs.. So I said Id get up this morning and workout. Couldnt find the drive, couldnt force myself to get out of bed. I changed clothes 6 times this morning becuz I felt fat in everything... None of my clothes fit properly ne longer. I feel my breasts spilling outta my bra. (ew) I just.. I just dont like me right now. But I want to. Im learning patience..


----------



## JULIA (Aug 2, 2006)

Aw. You'll find the motivation soon! Patience is the key here, and I know how you feel...wanting to see results RIGHT AWAY. Hang in there sweetheart, we can do this together =]


----------



## JULIA (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh, and as for the recipe, I got it off of the South Beach Diet forum.

Mock French Toast, 
which came out more like crepes. They were really delicious. I doubled the recipe and modified it a bit, and it made 8 crepes. 

1 c. part-skim ricotta 
1 egg + 1/4 c. Egg Beaters (or use 2 eggs) 
2 packets Splenda 
2 tsp. vanilla 
cinnamon (to taste) 

Blend everything in blender. Spray frying pan with cooking spray. Cook each crepe over medium to low heat (it takes awhile to cook--don't touch them until they look sort of dry on top). They are very delicate and are sometimes difficult to flip. The trick is not to be too hesitant -- they bend a bit when you're trying to slip the spatula underneath, but just keep pushing and then flip quickly! Some of mine ripped, and some I was able to flip in one piece. Either way, they were delicious and a great alternative to something like pancakes or french toast (definitely more crepe-like, though). 

Mock Cinnabon: 

1/2 C. cottage cheese 
1 pkt. splenda 
tsp cinnamon 
few pecans 

blend with fork 
15 sec. in micro to take off chill 

Flaxseed Muffin recipe: 

3eggs, 
1/4 cup plus 2 tbsp. oil 
1/4 cup sugar free syrup, such as Da Vinci 
2 tbsp. water 
1 tbsp. vanilla 
1 cup flaxmeal 
1/2 tsp baking soda 
1/2 tsp baking powder 
2 tbsp. cinnamon 1/8 tsp salt 
In a medium, bowl, beat the eggs with a fork. Beat in oil, syrup, water and vanilla. In small bowl combine remaining ingredients, then stir into egg mixture. Let stand 5 minutes. Spoon into well greased muffin cups (without paper) Bake at 350 F 12-15 minutes, Remove from tin at once to cooling rack. Store in fridge! 

I somethimes add a couple of chocolate chips...... 
I used 12 pkts splenda and about a teaspoon of vanilla. Instead of syrup 

Mock Oatmeal: 

1/2 C. Ricotta 
1 pkt splenda 
1 egg 
1 cap maple flavoring 

Mix, cook in micro 3 minutes. This smells wonderful! The cooked egg within the cheese gives the texture somewhat of oatmeal. 


Mock Danish 

I use two small bowls. In one bowl I whisk two eggs and a Tbl. of splenda. I pour this into a preheated sprayed non stick pan. While this cooks (do not stir it) and sets up I use a fork to stir 1/4 brick of light cream cheese/neufchatel cheese (8 oz size) and 2 Tbl. splenda and 1/2 tsp. vanilla extract, in the other bowl. By this time the eggs are cooked and I spread the cream cheese mixture 

Belgian Waffles 
Phase 1! 

Ingredients: 

2 large eggs 
1/4 C Lowfat Ricotta Cheese (store brand) 
1 T Granular Splenda, more or less to taste 
1/2 t. Baking Powder 
1/4 t. Cinnamon, more or less to taste 
(optional) 
Dash Nutmeg, more or less to taste (optional) 

Directions: 

Preheat waffle iron. If no waffle iron is available, recipe can also be used for fluffy 
pancakes, but that is not as much fun! Beat eggs with electric mixer on high for 1 
minute to make them light and fluffy. Add all other ingredients. Beat until smooth. 
Spray waffle maker with PAM or other cooking spray. Pour all batter, should fill bottom tray. Close and cook as usual for waffles. 

Top with Smart Spread or other butter substitute, a sprinkle of splenda, and/or some 
sugar free syrup. Serve with V8 for a complete and satisfying breakfast! 

For Phase 2, top with berries. You can also nuke blueberries and add some splenda to make your own blueberry syrup. Other P2 variations include adding one of the following: 1 T wheat germ, 1 T ground flax seed, 1/4 C oatmeal. You may also try using cottage cheese instead of some of the ricotta. 

Flaxseed meal "Pancake". 

I modified my recipe from the one I found (I left out the metamucil- too scared to try it): 

For 2 medium size pancakes: 

1/2 c. all-white liquid egg substitute 
3 Tbsp. ground flaxseed meal 
1 tsp. baking powder 
approx 1/2 tsp. vanilla 
2 pkts. Splenda 
cinnamon and nutmeg to taste 

I mixed all ingredients in a small measuring cup. (the baking powder blobs up so you have to stir really well until they dissolve.) 

Spray a pan with non-stick spray and pour half of the mixture in. It will immediately sort of fluff up like a pancake. Brown on one side and flip. I think the time varies. I cooked about 2 minutes on each side. 

The "frosting" for this is optional, but I was having fun experimenting. I imagine you could put this on just about any concotion to make it sweeter. 

"Frosting" 
2 Tbsp cream cheese 
vanilla 
1/2 pkt Splenda 

Like the original recipe I got (sorry I don't remember who I stole this from) I also used a small amount of yogurt on top. 

Even when I can have real pancakes I think I'll opt for these. They are much lighter and fluffier (not to mention healthier) and they kept me very full without feeling like a hard lump in my stomach like traditional pancakes do. 

I am doing Phase 1 for a second time after having sort of fallen off the wagon around Easter and then indulging in real cheescake last month for my birthday. I decided that I needed to re-do this "detox" phase to rid myself of sugar cravings and get back on track. Thanks to this recipe (and the others), my breakfasts no longer have to consist of scrambled eggs and omelets. I feel like now that I have more of a variety of breakfast options, staying on Phase 1 will be a breeze. It is also such a pleasant surprise that I can have a "sweet" breakfast without it being sugary cereal or a bagel with jelly etc. 

I'm telling you all, the recipe sounds gross, but topped with the new yogurt and "frosting" and you'll have to remind yourself that this flour-less Phase 1 friendly pancake is made from eggs. 


Flaxseed Meal Pancake 

2 eggs 
3 Tbsp. ground flaxseed 
1 Tblsp. psyllium husks 
1/8 tsp. salt 
2 packets splenda 
1 tsp. baking powder 
dash vanilla 

Stir until combined, let sit a couple minutes to thicken, add a couple tsps of water if you think its too thick. Pour into oiled or pammed skillet and brown on both sides. Makes 2 big pancakes. Serve with sugar free maple syrup or fresh fruit in P2. 

Flaxseed "pancake" turned mock cinnabon: 

After making the "pancake" make this filling: 
1 oz ff or lite cream cheese or 1/4 c ricotta, or 1/4 cottage cheese 
(cottage cheese works but is thinner when warmed) 
vanilla to taste 
1-2 packets of Splenda 
cinnamon to taste 

Micro anywhere between 10-25 second sjust to warm the cheese and stir until consistency is thinner. 
Spread half of themixture on the pancake and roll. 
Then "frost" the outside with the remaining mixture, sprinkle with a dash more of cinnamon and ground nuts of your choice.


Breakfast ideas!


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 6, 2006)

Julia you are such a super star.. thx SO much..


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 6, 2006)

Sunday August 6 2006

Positives
Actually went grocery shopping, been cooking instead of eating out @ fast food places

Negatives
Havent worked out since Thursday... Bout to start my cycle so just feeling BLAH, feel puffy.

Plan of Action
Prep gym bag for instant access. Keep gym clothes in the car so WHENEVER the mood strikes, I can just go w/o having to figure out too many things. Stop thinking of exercising as kickboxing for 90 minutes and start taking long walks. Just be active.

Personal Notes
Im realizing that alot of my 'friends' are actually toxic. This is regarding my eating and my emotions. Two in particular, just self absorbed and shallow. Everything is about how you look. But theyre always feeding me, almost like they want me to stay big. Last nite we went out and my one friend almost YELLED at me becuz I wouldnt order from Del Taco. I just dont want to get the taste of fast food in my mouth until Im able to gain more self control. And she was so upset.. and I dont know why. I think maybe shes used to me being the pudgy one and feels uncomfortable that Im making changes. That makes me very sad becuz I would be so happy if the roles were reversed. I would encourage her and workout w/ her if she wanted. But she just wants me to eat. Live and learn I suppose.. everyone isnt your friend.  I was thinking about the boys and got so sad and depressed that I almost binged.. but I fought it and wouldnt allow myself. That was a big step for me. I have to learn how not to think so hard... I miss them, I think about them so much becuz so many things reminds me of them. But being sad and depressed wont bring them back. And I havent taken my meds in a while.. thats def. not helping. So I need to get it all together, just work on everything instead of getting obsessed w/ just one aspect of my life (eating, in this instance). It takes time..


----------



## Wattage (Aug 6, 2006)

Ahhh Kels... discovering the Frenemies... all part of growing up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm proud of you.


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 7, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwww thx Wattage..


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 9, 2006)

Wednesday August 9, 2006

Positives
Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... 

Negatives
Been eating like crazy. No workouts. Just a bad week. Oh wait, Im eating grapes instead of cookies. That has to count for something.

Plan of Action
No clue.

Personal Notes
Came on my period so can we say BEN AND JERRYS??? So sick of using that as an excuse, makes me feel weak. That really doesnt justify my actions. Had KFC earlier this week too, Monday I think. I made a good lunch but I had to run to CVS to get tampons.. sooooo I passed KFC and we all know what happened after that.  Thats sad... I havent worked out either. Ive just been sitting in the middle of my living room watching Instant Beauty Pageant or whatever is on. Can I just be normal? Can I just lose 20lbs? Can I just get to work on time? Can I just follow the very detailed schedule on the board? Please? Yeesh... Im frustrated today. Not a good day.


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 14, 2006)

Monday August 14 2006

Positives
Haven been eating as much fast food, been trying to be concious of what I am putting into my body.

Negatives
Still havent worked in exercise, still need to eat more produce instead of starches, etc.

Plan of Action
Going to spinning class tomorrow (gonna have a sore booty.. always happens when I stop going for a while), going to try to walk everyday (I think I said that before...). 

Personal Notes
I can see that Im improving but Im not there YET.. I can see where I am being more aware instead of just eating w/o paying attention.  And when I do eat something that I technically shouldnt, I realize that its a bad decision instead of having that 'Oh well Im already fat neway' attitude.  Having a decent day, need to cook tonite to be prepared for snack attacks, etc. Need to hit up fruit market in the next few days. I want to get a ball too.. I cant think of the name but the flexibility ball? Or stability? That one. When I had one I remember that I was on it all the time cuz it was fun. So I want to get another one this weekend.  Thats all I got for today...


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 21, 2006)

Monday, August 21, 2006

Positives
Got meds changed, eating better, feeling better.

Negatives
Still not cooking enuf

Plan of Action
Going to the gym tonite, going to get a stability ball and some new gymshoes, going to fruit market.

Personal Notes
Dont really have alot to say. Ive been feeling better since about Friday. I feel like I really can lose weight.. I saw alot of old friends on Sunday and that was nice. But I get annoyed that everytime they see me, Im still big. I know they dont look @ it that way, etc. But I would like to see my old friends and just be smaller.. Its like everyone thinks Im 'cute'. Like a kid.. chubby cheeks, etc. But I dont wanna be cute. I wanna be grown and sexy..


----------



## islandblossom (Aug 22, 2006)

keep it up kels, you'll reach your goal soon.


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 25, 2006)

Friday, August 25th, 2006

Positives
Worked out hard this week. Only had fast food once (McDonalds).

Negatives
Super sore from working out so hard. Dont feel like Im losing weight, actually feel bigger.  Think Im still eating too many starches/breads.

Plan of Action
Sit in the whirlpool tonite @ the gym to relax muscles. Limit bread intake to 3 times a week. Instead of having one hard day of working out, spread them out over the week.

Personal Notes
SO and I played tennis for 1.5 hrs Wednesday then bball for 1 hr. Freakishly sore. I feel good becuz I know I worked it out. But I havent worked out since, I dont even wanna get up in the morning. So thats prolly not good. Playing football tomorrow w/ the guys, shouldnt be as tight as I have been the past few days by then. Im frustrated becuz I dont feel/see ne progress. I dont expect to lose 20lbs in a week but I dont even feel like Ive lost 1lb. Clothes still fit tight, etc. I dont know what Im doing wrong at this point.. Have been sorta tempted to try a diet pill but I really dont want my focus to be losing weight so much as getting healthy. But at the same time it would be nice to lose like 10lbs quickly to get the ball rolling.. I dunno.


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 30, 2006)

Wednesday, August 30, 2006

Positives
Cant think of ne right now

Negatives
Keep falling off my eating plan

Plan of Action
Think about Medical Weight Loss Clinic

Personal Notes
Im very frustrated w/ myself.. its like Ill do good for a day. Then the next day Im back to eating stupid and ordering Thai food (and not the healthy Thai food either), etc.. Its like I dont stay motivated for very long. But I hate the way I look.. you would think thats motivation enuf.  I was thinking about doing Medical Weight Loss Clinic.. I went for a consultation before and it sounded okay but I felt like a punk, like I wasnt doing it on my own. But now I just dont think I can do it on my own.. Then I thought about going to Weight Watchers again which I LOVE.. I think maybe Ill do that instead of MWLC cuz even tho you lose WAY more weight WAY faster, Weight Watchers is for life. I wanna lose this weight forever, not just for an event, etc.. *sigh*.. OKay Im gonna call now and buy a bulk of meetings (12 weeks). Knowing that I already paid for them should make me stick w/ it even more.. especially knowing that this plan has worked for me before, etc. So I guess thats my Plan of Action, not MWLC. Ill dedicate myself to 12 weeks and then after that Ill see if it worked for me. Here we go.. Good bye $133, LOL! But Id rather spend it here than newhere else right now. Lets go, Kels... Lets go.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 
_Wednesday, August 30, 2006

Positives
Cant think of ne right now

Negatives
Keep falling off my eating plan

Plan of Action
Think about Medical Weight Loss Clinic

Personal Notes
Im very frustrated w/ myself.. its like Ill do good for a day. Then the next day Im back to eating stupid and ordering Thai food (and not the healthy Thai food either), etc.. Its like I dont stay motivated for very long. But I hate the way I look.. you would think thats motivation enuf.  I was thinking about doing Medical Weight Loss Clinic.. I went for a consultation before and it sounded okay but I felt like a punk, like I wasnt doing it on my own. But now I just dont think I can do it on my own.. Then I thought about going to Weight Watchers again which I LOVE.. I think maybe Ill do that instead of MWLC cuz even tho you lose WAY more weight WAY faster, Weight Watchers is for life. I wanna lose this weight forever, not just for an event, etc.. *sigh*.. OKay Im gonna call now and buy a bulk of meetings (12 weeks). Knowing that I already paid for them should make me stick w/ it even more.. especially knowing that this plan has worked for me before, etc. So I guess thats my Plan of Action, not MWLC. Ill dedicate myself to 12 weeks and then after that Ill see if it worked for me. Here we go.. Good bye $133, LOL! But Id rather spend it here than newhere else right now. Lets go, Kels... Lets go._

 

Mama keep ur head up... i know u can do this b/c we gurls here have faith in u....  Keep in mind that even so looking into a medical weight loss plan that its about "lifestyle changes" overall.  I have seen weight watchers work on my aunt.. but at the same time i have also seen it fail on her after she quit.  So its all about the up keep.. even if u dont plan on buying any more of the meal plans try to stick to the meal plan on ur own terms.  everyone goes through muchies/cravings or whatever u want to call it.. I know i do at times... but once u take the steps on making this eating/ and fitness style a permenate part of ur lifestyle is only good things can come out of it.  I wish u luck and remeber we are all here for u to give u that extra push because we all need it sometimes.  ***hugs**


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 31, 2006)

Thx SO MUCH HRG.. I went ahead and signed up for WW. Its only 12 weeks and I know that it works for me.. I just have to find the motivation to DO it, to stick to it.  I dont want to restrict myself too much but I want to learn self control/discipline. I have always had a prob w/ that. Plus, becuz of my childhood, I kinda hoarde food.. Do I really need 7 boxes of cereal? 2 packages of waffles? Its just me.. what do I need all this food for? I dunno.. but uh NEWAY, thanks again. I SO appreciate your input.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *hugz*


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 5, 2006)

Tuesday, September 5th, 2006

Positives
Joined Weight Watchers, first meeting is tonite. Played tennis w/ SO last nite, plus wrestled (which I consider exercise cuz the man is a beast..)

Negatives
Didnt do well this weekend as far as eating.. TOM started today so Im feeling sorta blah.. not looking forward to stepping on the scale tonite.

Plan of Action
Stick closely to the WW plan but be realistic @ the same time. Start getting up earlier in the morning for exercise OR stop letting distractions keep me from working out in the evening.

Personal Notes
*sigh* Had a bad weekend.. I feel so out of shape. I know I played well in tennis even tho I lost.. but I still dont feel 100%. And the thing is, its not necessarily my physical issues.. its my mental/emotional issues. I feel so self concious of my body so I dont like to run as fast cuz of the unsightly jiggle.. I know SO doesnt care but I do. I just dont feel comfortable w/ my body. Even when we wrestled I didnt give it 100% cuz I was afraid something was gonna pop out.. I dunno. I dont like restraining myself like this cuz Im not being the real Kels, which aint kewl. Sooo I plan on sticking closely w/ WW until I feel comfy enuf to make minor adjustments. But Im going to listen to my body more than nething.. and not just 'If Im hungry, eat.' More like 'If Im hungry, ascertain if Im really hungry or just frustrated. Then make a decision.' It all looks good on paper.. lets see if I can actually DO it..


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 7, 2006)

Thursday, September 7th, 2006

Positives
Been eating good since Tuesday nite (wow, a whole day and a half LOL)

Negatives
Fell off and had a donut last nite out of frustration and anger, still feel fat, super frustrated

Plan of Action
Continue eating Core, incorporate more exercise, hit up the climbing wall this weekend, try to stay positive, be patient w/ myself

Personal Notes
Super frustrated today.. I feel like I should be skinny!! LOL which is horrible.. I just hate feeling like this. I know Im doing the right things now and Im making big changes re: my eating habits. So I have to be patient w/ myself and realize that its a relatively slow process. Plus Im trying to change my life, not just lose weight. Thats one of the benefits of eating healthier. True, I DO want to lose weight.. but more than nething I want to be HEALTHY.. I feel so unhealthy.. I feel the fat flowing thru my arteries.. well not literally but figuratively.. neway, gonna try to have a good, positive day and stop being so hard on myself. Just do it. (swoosh..)


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 7, 2006)

you're doing great plus a little donut isn't going to hurt that much. keep it up!


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 8, 2006)

Friday, September 8th, 2006

Positives
Have been eating GREAT, worked out last nite, feeling pretty good

Negatives
Worried about the weekend, thats when I tend to do most of my eating. 

Plan of Action
Be prepared the entire weekend, make concious decisions (instead of just eating cuz its there), workout at least once (hopefully the climbing wall tomorrow @ WSU), up water intake

Personal Notes
Just having a decent day.. did Taebo last nite (Billy Blanks will work you OUT!), feel super duper! My booty and abs are sore but I kinda like that feeling.. not OVERLY sore to the point where I dont wanna move, but sore enuf where I know I worked it out.  Going over my sisters house tonite to watch movies (we havent really hung out since shes been married). She knows Im on WW so shes prepping healthy stuff.. Thx sis! Going to a BBQ on Sunday (last official one of the season).. Gonna eat before I get there so I wont be tempted to indulge. I think all this healthy eating makes me poop more!! Which isnt a bad thing. Was thinking about taking some Reneu this weekend neway to get a really good cleaning but we will see. Need to increase water, still drinking 2.2 liters a day but I think I need more. Just wanna keep my head for the weekend and not get distracted.. during the week its a bit easier cuz its more structured. But the weekend is hard becuz it kinda just flows, no real organization most times. So thats my challenge. I think I got it on lock.. we will see..


----------



## Julie (Sep 8, 2006)

Sounds look you're doing really good! I've always wanted to try those TaeBo tapes but they kinda intimitate me.


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 12, 2006)

Tuesday, September 12th, 2006

Positives
Lost 4lbs baby!!!!!!

Negatives
Still can tighten it up in a few areas. Not getting enuf physical activities.

Plan of Action
Plan better for this week. Get more veggies in the house. Find more ways to be active. 

Personal Notes
Im just very proud of myself and happy. I wanna enjoy tonite (bought a new body scrub, no food rewards!!) and get prepared for the week. I feel very victorious but I dont want to lose focus/control.. Im in this for the long haul.  Good Job, Kels.. lets go baby..


----------



## Julie (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats! That's awesome


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 13, 2006)

OT PERSONAL NOTE:

Eff the world. Im cutting my hair. I get SO SICK of people (specific people) telling me not to cut it, etc. KELS = SHORT HAIR!! And its HAIR!! Im not having major surgery!! Im not shaving my head bald!! ITS JUST A HAIR CUT!! Leave me alone!!!! Gah!!!!!!!  

Okay, Im done now..


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 26, 2006)

Tuesday, September 26, 2006

Positives
Ready to get back in the game

Negatives
Been off for a week

Plan of Action
Go Grocery shopping tonite, get some recipes, go for a walk l8r

Personal Notes
I didnt update last week, but I lost an additional 4lbs, making it a total of 8lbs altogether.  However... 

Been dealing w/ alot of emotional turmoil this past week.. and wound up binging about 3-4 times. I dont wanna hit the scale tonite but I know I need to be held accountable for my actions.. I think Im gonna ask the lady not to tell me what Ive gained aloud, just to write it down. Then maybe tomorrow Ill look @ the number. Very frustrated w/ myself.. I feel like Im starting all over again and its only been 3 weeks. TOM may be close (maybe this weekend) so that may have something to do w/ it. But I dont wanna justify my actions.. I want to CHANGE them..

Then the other issue is that I cant shake this bloated feeling in my stomach. Im sure that its partly due to the fact that I have been eating stupidly. Its annoying cuz my stomach is about twice its normal size and it hurts.. makes me feel even worse about how Ive eaten this week...

Just super frustrated and disappointed w/ myself. Plan on starting over and just eating purely Core.


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tuesday, October 10, 2006

Positives
Down 11lbs, making a lot of good changes in my life, much more aware of my problem, clothes are getting baggy (heehee!)

Negatives
Still have an urge to binge, still feel like I could step up my exercise

Plan of Action
Add exercise to my planner like every other appt (hair, nail, brow, etc).  Address whats giving me the urge to binge (emotional issues, NEVER hunger). Cultivate more self confidence.

Personal Notes
I havent updated in a while.. I need to get back on that cuz updating keeps me more aware of the changes Im going thru. Ive been having an okay past couple weeks. I am proud of myself but my self confidence still needs work. Hitting the gym after WW mtg tonite, very hyped about that. I love working out to DEATH! But once I stop... getting started is a mutha! So I just gotta make it a regular part of my life, a regular thing that I do. Lets go baby..


----------



## Kels823 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wednesday, April 11, 2007

Positives
Down 26lbs, feeling alot better about myself, more in control of my eating habits, more aware of what my body requires in order to function

Negatives
Always room for improvement, trying to change my mindgame a bit more, still working on my weekend eating, gaining control of my emotional eating, self confidence still a struggle

Plan of Action
Continue on my path (my goal is about maybe 10 more lbs, we'll see), continue believe in myself that I am uniquely beautiful in my own right, stop comparing myself with everyone, keep tackling more physical challenges, begin my outdoor activies (tennis, biking, walking/running, blading)

Personal Notes
Yeesh, havent updated in a min!! Just reread the entire thing and wow, Ive come a long way. Really didnt even realize how bad I had gotten. I remember each of those entries as points in my life - where I was, what I was doing, who I was hanging with, how I was feeling, etc. And I was so sad...... I still have such a long way to go emotionally, I have alot of healing to do. But it makes my heart glad to know that Im moving forwar in alot of ways instead of backwards. I still need to work on acknowledging *my *strengths and *my* beauty and *my* worth. Still need to work on allowing myself to be my confidence instead of others (my 'wingman'). But at least Im aware of my weaknesses, right? Newho. I hope to get back to updating regularly, at least once a week if not more. Gotta keep fighting....


----------



## meiming (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Kels,

I just came across your journal today. I was wondering how you've been doing since your last post. I have to say, its gutsy but I can see how that would want to keep you accountable. I'm considering doing the same for myself, but then again, scared if I plaster my goal on the internet and end up giving up or not getting anywhere...

Hope you are keeping up the great lifestyle! I'm proud of you whatever you accomplished


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 11, 2007)

Let us know how you're doing -- I'm on a weight loss plan right now, drinking 6 bottles of water a day, working out for atleast an hour everyday, if my muscles hurt too much then I just go for a powerwalk instead of a run or bike. I stopped eating meat and chicken, only fish. I cut down on my sugar and only eat maybe 1% of sugar that I used to, I don't eat out at all anymore... only prepair my own meals, and eat a lot of fruits and vegies. 
Good luck with your weight loss!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 11, 2007)

i just wanna say how strong you are for posting how you eat and stuff on here. I couldnt do it lol.. im on a diet everyday well im trying to lose abit of weight and tone up. last year i lost 3 stone [not sure how many pounds that is but its ALOT!] and i did that by eating more slowly, not eating when im bored, eating anything i want as long as i eat healthy stuff too in that day like a lil salad with some chicken or w/e, i still ate chocolate but only until i was full. I drank water all the time NOTHING else... i had fast food like once every fortnight and i did workouts at home and i lost all that weight because i was sick of being the fat girl in school. 
So if i can do it then so can you... you just have to stick to it and it seems like you can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well done


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ahhhh you guys!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I forgot all about this journal!!! Thank you SOOOOOO much for bumping it back up!

Okay well update since April - I've lost a total of 30lbs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Right now I'm struggling with maintaining my weight. I don't think I want to lose anymore but I want to maintain where I am. 

It is difficult at times...... especially social events and with friends who are used to me eating. But I know what I want. I know where I want to be. I know how I want to feel. THAT is more important to me than any social event or hungry friend. LOL!

I wish I had before and after pics but I surely don't.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All my pics from this time period (April 07) got deleted off my machine... so I have no way to prove this to you all, lol! 

Newho please feel free to ask me ANY questions at all... I subscribe to this thread so I'll def see it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope everyone who is trying to get healthier has a great experience! Remember: If it is important enough to you, you will find a way. If it is not, you will find an excuse.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_Ahhhh you guys!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I forgot all about this journal!!! Thank you SOOOOOO much for bumping it back up!

Okay well update since April - I've lost a total of 30lbs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Right now I'm struggling with maintaining my weight. I don't think I want to lose anymore but I want to maintain where I am. 

It is difficult at times...... especially social events and with friends who are used to me eating. But I know what I want. I know where I want to be. I know how I want to feel. THAT is more important to me than any social event or hungry friend. LOL!

I wish I had before and after pics but I surely don't.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All my pics from this time period (April 07) got deleted off my machine... so I have no way to prove this to you all, lol! 

Newho please feel free to ask me ANY questions at all... I subscribe to this thread so I'll def see it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope everyone who is trying to get healthier has a great experience! Remember: If it is important enough to you, you will find a way. If it is not, you will find an excuse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awee wow thats so great to hear! Congrats on that, its a hard thing to do and you definitely accomplished it. Its a great feeling being healthy, it really is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep it up girl! dont quit. we can motivate each other to stay in shape.


----------



## frocher (Oct 12, 2007)

......


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 12, 2007)

30 pounds! Wow, that is fantastic.


----------



## meiming (Oct 12, 2007)

That's great Kels, congrats on reaching your goal! You're totally awesome gurl!


----------

